
Devnews: Read HN, GitHub, and Product Hunt - sunnyisme
https://devne.ws/
======
leonhitchens
Love it!

~~~
mtmail
This is called a sock puppet. The submission was one minute old when a second
account got registered just to praise the submission. Stop it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_%28Internet%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_%28Internet%29)

